# Shaky 5th wheel



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

I have a 36' 5th wheel that needs some type of stabilizer on it. Been looking at the tripod on the king pin. Will this take some of the movement out of it? I have also seen trailers with braces added to the front landing gear. What do you use the help get some of the shake out?


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Tripod will help ALOT.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Good question, I have wondered the same thing. My living room is on the 5th wheel and it seems like it shakes quit a bit when the G Kinds are with us.


----------



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

*5er*

I chalk the wheels tight, added screw down stabilizer jacks next to front landing gear and also use a bipod stabilizer on the king pin. Took almost all of the shake out.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

We have a 37' triple slide 5th wheel and I installed a set of Ultra Fab Eliminators (below) and use a set of BAL chocks between the tires. This helped lower our movement to almost nothing. We are getting ready to order a new unit in the next 6 months or so and it will have the 6 point hydraulic leveling system installed from the factory.

http://www.campingworld.com/shoppin...strut-stabilizer-system-set-of-6-struts/35782


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

Hunter11 can you leave the stabilizers on the trailer or do you have to remove them to move the trailer?


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

They are mounted to the trailer and stay on it. They have T handle bolts that you tighten once you get setup that locks them in place and reverse when you get ready to leave.

Amazon has a better price on them and free shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/Ultra-Fab-48979007-Eliminator-Strut-Stabilizer/dp/B001FC34DC


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

they bolt on right? Did you install them? Was it hard to install?


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes they bolt on and yes I installed them. I had a friend help me and it only took a couple of hours with a drill and basic hand tools.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

My new toyhauler has the 6 point hydraulic level up system-there is still some "shake." Doesn't really bother me or the old lady.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Hunter11 said:


> We have a 37' triple slide 5th wheel and I installed a set of Ultra Fab Eliminators (below) and use a set of BAL chocks between the tires. This helped lower our movement to almost nothing. We are getting ready to order a new unit in the next 6 months or so and it will have the 6 point hydraulic leveling system installed from the factory.
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/shoppin...strut-stabilizer-system-set-of-6-struts/35782


We just bought a new 5er with the Level Up system and it is quick and easy and rock solid.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

We are looking to order a new Mobile Suites and it will have that system on it. I also like the fact you can lift the trailer wheels off the ground if you ever need to work on them or change a tire.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Our had a lot of shake/movement in our 36' Open Range bumper pull when someone was walking, we use the Ball X chicks on both side and it made a world of difference........cC


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

We had the steady fast system on our 5th wheel and loved it. http://www.steadyfast.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

